# Rarely Seen



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is one you rarely see in the forums. I was turning along nicely and this thing burst into flying pieces. Turned out from being a nice work in progress to firewood. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, happens to us all Mitch, thanks for showing it to us... and your right.. don't see those shown to often. 

corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Yes it does happen to us all and it happened to me again last week. Corey you know what? I don't want to embarass you or anything but you seem to be an ok guy, kind of person one could call a friend. Thanks again. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

mit-ch said:


> Corey
> Yes it does happen to us all and it happened to me again last week. Corey you know what? I don't want to embarass you or anything but you seem to be an ok guy, kind of person one could call a friend. Thanks again. Mitch



You're dead right there Mitch. Corey is a great guy and I for one do call him a friend.

Regarding you're exploding vase, fit a top and bottom and call it a miniature bird house! Most errors can be turned into features!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ha... I am just an old nasty SOB... lol. I will be honest, I blew thru a pen blank yesterday turning a blank.. couldn't believe I did that. Got in a hurry 

corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
You blew one but the others were beautiful. Good average I would say you nasty s.o.b.(wink) Of course you know I am pulling your chain, Corey?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey Mitch I pull his chain all the time but don't tell him.


----------

